# 300Lb compression spring for string making?



## nightstalker767 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm going to attempt to make my own pre-stretched strings. Where can i purchase a 300# compression string for my Green Machine string stretcher? Does anyone on this site sell them? Any suggestions helpful . Thanks Chuck


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

McMaster Carr
Grainger


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#compression-and-die-springs/=9tlkqf

This will take 155 lbs just to start to flex and 322lbs flexed or squeezed one inch.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

AwesomeAlien said:


> http://www.mcmaster.com/#compression-and-die-springs/=9tlkqf
> 
> This will take 155 lbs just to start to flex and 322lbs flexed or squeezed one inch.


link wasnt to a spring but the whole category.


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry guys, I thought it went to the spring. Part # 9584K53 This will hit 322 within one inch.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

from how i read the specs is that 322lb per inch is not total weight, look at the LOAD rating its only 155lb, i think that 322 is just the rate and not total of spring. anyone use these maybe???


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> from how i read the specs is that 322lb per inch is not total weight, look at the LOAD rating its only 155lb, i think that 322 is just the rate and not total of spring. anyone use these maybe???


The spring can only be compressed one inch. They go from 2 1/2 to 1 1/2 compressed.


----------



## nightstalker767 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your help. Chuck


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

AwesomeAlien said:


> The spring can only be compressed one inch. They go from 2 1/2 to 1 1/2 compressed.


when looking at the specs where are you seeing you can compress 1" ?? i saw on some other springs they showed compressed length but didnt see that anywhere on these, im a little weary with what exactly the LOAD rating is.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> when looking at the specs where are you seeing you can compress 1" ?? i saw on some other springs they showed compressed length but didnt see that anywhere on these, im a little weary with what exactly the LOAD rating is.


Die Compression Springs follow a ISO color coding system, generally speaking.

So, the "red" color die springs are "medium to heavy loading".

For LONG LIFE on the red color code class die springs...

20% deflection is the recommended allowable deflection.
That's why McMaster Carr rates the loading at 20% deflection.

So,
9584K53 is rated for a loading of 155 lbs. This spring starts at 2.5-inches, and should be compressed no more than 20% of that length.

So,
9584K68 is rated for a loading of 312 lbs. This spring also starts at 2.5-inches, and should be compressed no more than 20% of that length.
If you want to load up your strings at 300 lbs, use this spring.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/116/1210/=9vru7x


You do not want to reach full compression on a die spring. Gonna break it eventually, if you do this.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

THANKS N&B for explaing that, i wasnt sure what the 20% was but was pretty sure the load rating was max, just didnt know how much you could compress, some other springs showed that in specs. Saw the colors also, glad to know what colors are for now


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> Die Compression Springs follow a ISO color coding system, generally speaking.
> 
> So, the "red" color die springs are "medium to heavy loading".
> 
> ...


I agree with the weight numbers on that spring too I've used my spring for two years and compress fully. I even bought two thinking one would break but I'm still on the first on.


----------

